# Geo Tracker- What plow ??



## bullseye

Bought a Geo Tracker two weeks ago and would like to put a plow on it !!

I have plowed snow for many years with a few different quads and even a old Honda trike !! But I bought this Tracker to stay a little warmer when plowin !
I have been looking at a few different plow on the "net" but don't know which one to get. I would be plowin just a few driveways (mine, my parents,friends,etc) and would really like something thats not to hard on the Tracker. And when the snow gets to deep at the end of winter, I will just hire out to move the large piles, so I don't need any thing that can move mountains !!
I was thinking about Snow-Sport ?? I like them(I think)because of the easy mounting system and simplicity of it all. Are they any good ?? Is there any other plows that might work for me ??
Let me know !!
Thanks, eh !!


----------



## mercer_me

My friend has a GEO Tracker. They are way to lite duty to plow with IMO.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

9'2" Boss V, would be perfect. I'm with mercer, a Tracker is to light for a plow. Sorry.


----------



## snow_samurai

*It will do just fine*



mercer_me;1103607 said:


> My friend has a GEO Tracker. They are way to lite duty to plow with IMO.


Like he said he has plowed with Quads in the past. I have a 86 Samurai with a smaller engine then the Tracker and it does a great job pushing snow.






As for a brand I don't have any info, mine is home made


----------



## Snowzilla

You could check out www.blackline.us. They make some light duty plows for UTV's. They just require a standard receiver hitch on the front which you may be able to buy or fabricate. Kinda pricey for what they are. But they do offer hydraulic controls. Whereas Snowsport is either straight or manual left/right. Their largest is 72" - so I'm not sure how well that would cover your tracks at full tilt.

If you could find a used Western Suburbanite or Fisher Homesteader, might be worth a try, but you would have to involve some fabrication with a mount bracket (and improvising with the wire harness) I'm not sure whether the Tracker has a real frame or whether it is all unibody. If there isn't a frame it's probably not going to durable.


----------



## Snowzilla

Two more thoughts. Boss also makes UTV plows which you might be able to make work. Probably some serious $ though...http://www.bossplow.com/content/pdf/utvspecs.pdf

I found this which claims to fit your vehicle. Looks to be a Snowbear or clone. These lift by electric winch and you have to get out to tilt left/right... but are cheaper.

http://www.rocky-road.com/kicksnowplow.html

From my experience plowing it seems that tilting left & right is something you constantly do and it would be a chore to have a manually tilting plow.

Good luck.


----------



## feenx

the Tracker has a full frame.
I have a 2 door Tracker and a 4 door Suzuki Sidekick 
and I can mount my snow bear plow on them both.
Granted the snow bear is a light blade but the Tracker/Sidekick handles it with ease.
I don't know anything about the Snow-Sport 
but I know they are about the same price when you factor in the price and install of the front receiver hitch.
just my 2cents.


----------



## 2COR517

There's no reason you can't plow with a Tracker. Just need to get the right blade. Obviously, you won't be running a Wideout to clear runways.

I'm not very familiar with the plows in the category you are looking for, but there are plenty of people here that are.


----------



## GMC Driver

Here's a fine example of a buddy's in Ohio:






Blizzard 720.


----------



## ranger88den

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=70328


----------



## 98tacoma

Check out Snowsport, sounds like it may fit the bill. If you have any specific questions, you can pm me.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=24024&highlight=Tracker


----------



## bullseye

98tacoma;1114792 said:


> Check out Snowsport, sounds like it may fit the bill. If you have any specific questions, you can pm me.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=24024&highlight=Tracker


Now thats what I am talking about !!!  That is exactly what I want !! 
Finally picked up some tires that hopefully will work for plowin. Got some "BFG All-Terrains" 215/75/15, got them used with very little wear. Had to order some new rims thought, as I what a little wider stance for drivin and plowin !
Now hopefully I can get my Tracker set up soon, going to order my "Snowsport" soon. And get PLOWIN !!!!!! *What size of "Snowsport" should I get ???*
Thanks all !!!


----------



## 98tacoma

I got a 6' demo version, got it for a good price from someplace online (sorry don't remember). I'd go with the HD model instead of the 180. Remember that you'll have to factor in the cost of a front receiver hitch. I like my 6' model, easy to store and I can clear my drive in two passes and since it carries a little less snow, I like to think that it doesn't stress the truck as much. Not sure if they even make that anymore but a 7' should do fine. The pics are in my 98 Tacoma but now I have it on my 02 4Runner. Does great on both.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=59806


----------



## bullseye

Yeah, I just ordered my plow today !!!  Got a *82 inch model*, it should work for me, right??? 
Going to pick up my Tracker from the tire shop today too. I think its going to look pretty cool with the new rims and tires. No, No, wait I mean practical !! (Thats what I have to tell the wife, right ?? LOL LOL) We have been getting some good snow falls the last few days so hopefully I will be able to use the plow as soon as I get it. Can't wait !!


----------



## bullseye

Having a few issues trying to find some one to fab a front receiver for me. One hitch shop said it was a liability issue. :realmad:
Was wondering what you guys thought of me modifing a set of front tow bars (like the type you put on when you want to tow it behind a motorhome) and the build a reciever mount to connect the two points (where the tow bars go) ????? Would it be able to handle the torque and abuse of a snowplow ?? 
Hopefully I am explaining it good enough ! Let me know what you think !


----------



## Snowzilla

Maybe try a welding & fabrication shop instead of a hitch shop. You could maybe buy a receiver hitch that look to be a close match and have them make it work. A good welding shop can make anything work and strong. Smaller towns have welding shops that are willing to do just about anything (and are very good at it). I know because I'm 7 miles from one. I had them drop the mount for my lifted truck, cost about $200.


----------



## bullseye

Yeah, I phoned around to some old buddys that weld, today. They are real busy cause the "oil patch" is running again and goin hard. I going to try a few small shops this week to see what they have to say. Will see what I can line up !!
Thanks for the input !!


----------



## randomb0b123




----------



## bullseye

Still trying to figure out what to get !!!! The dealer for "Snowsport" didn't work out and trying to figure out what I should buy now. Saw a "Snowbear" at Wal-Mart and though it might work. Are they any good ???? Or should I keep trying to find another "Snowsport " dealer ???


----------



## Snowzilla

I would think you could order a Snowsport online.

Seen this new home plow by Meyer. Mounts by 2" receiver also. Its angle is determined by the side whichever has the most snow. Looks to be in the $2500 range.
http://www.thehomeplow.com/HowItWorks.aspx

I have also seen rear mounted plows.
http://www.superplow.com/


----------

